# Mortiser chisels



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

I am in market for a good set of mortiser chisels and looking at these, anyone have them or have experience with them, thx

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.co...-Strong-Made-in-Germany/productinfo/101-0605/


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have some Robert Sorbys*

And these look very similar and just as good. The German made steel is excellent and the price is very reasonable. The construction is similar to the Sorby's...so they get my vote! :thumbsup:


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Those Sorby chisels look nice, but they aren't what I think of when someone says mortising chisels - too thin for that. The ones in the first link look like they're good for chopping mortises, provided those handles can hold up to a good whopping with a mallet.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thin? not so.*

They are about 3/8" thick and very heavy. I don't have a side view photo but I can get one. :yes: bill

Like this:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*These are them*

*Robert Sorby Heavy Mortice Chisels *
_These Robert Sorby heavy duty morticing chisels are for joiners, carpenters, and timber framers. Fitted with Robert Sorby's heaviest ash handles with steel hoops. 
Overall length 14 1/2", blade length 7". 









_288-15 5/8" $56.95


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, the Sorby do look thicker in the second picture. 
Here are three older ones - bottom is a marples 1/2", top two are Turton & Sons - one is 3/8 and I forget how wide the other is. All three are 1/2" thick. The handle on the Marples is split but I'm too lazy to replace it yet. I use a leather mallet on them since they don't have any rings to keep the ends from mushrooming.

EDIT: Don't want to hijack a thread. I think the original question was about the 4-mortise chisel set from Traditional Woodworker. I don't have experience with the set, but from the description they seem pretty good. I'd google a bit more and see if I could find a review about edge-holding ability.


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

You owe it to yourself to check these out. (It also doesn't hurt that right now LV is running one of their free shipping promotions)
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=66737&cat=1,41504


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

Thx for all your replys, yes I was looking at the narex from lee valley, just was not sure how they compared to the original set I was looking at. I will look at the sorby to check out.


----------

